

Bleeding Edge HTML5 - franze
http://kinlan-presentations.appspot.com/bleeding-berlin/index.html#1

======
ccanassa
I saw this presentation on the Google Developers Day, the WebRTC was working
during the presentation.

------
pan69
"webkitMediaSourceURL is not available"

Guess my latest Chromium isn't bleeding edge enough.

------
ciupicri
I'm getting lots of "503 Service Unavailable".

------
Tichy
Doesn't work in Firefox or Chrome for me.

------
DrinkWater
the page is empty except for the js-alert telling me that
"webkitMediaSourceURL is not available"

